
Show HN: RoutineHub – A place to share and keep track or iOS Shortcuts - hmhrex
https://routinehub.co
======
hmhrex
This is a project I've worked on for the past week, and I'm excited to finally
get it out to the world.

I was excited about Apple's new Shortcuts app and just how powerful it is, but
there seemed to be a huge pain point that there didn't seem to be a great
community for it or a way to keep track of versions, etc. So I created
RoutineHub.

I'm really excited to see other people's Shortcuts!

